# Maroon clownfish harming bubble coral?



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

My two new maroon clownfish have taken liking to my green bubble coral. They instantly took interest in it as soon as I dropped them into my tank. They swam right for the the bubble coral and upon hitting the bubble coral, the bubble coral pooped. Then slowly began to shrink while the clowns were having fun swimming in the bubble coral until finally, it was fully receded. Should I move the bubble coral into a smaller reef tank? If anyone had something similar happen to them, how did they get the clown away from the fragile LPS? I was thinking about putting the bubble coral into a critter cage until they host something else too.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

im a newbie to sw but like you said they are ready to host which is cool cause some never do but im assuming you will have to move it and others untill they host to something you want


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Clowns can really really stress out the corals and anemones they host, sometimes to the point of death. I'd move the bubble coral or clowns elsewhere.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

maroons will kill hamers frog spawnn exc


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Bubble coral is in a new tank. Slowly acclimating it to LED lighting. The big maroon clown is trying to host the RBTA but he just sticks his face in but runs away after.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

That is normal for the Maroon to do it like that. I wouldn't be too concern about it as long as the RBTA wasn't showing stress. The only time I would be concern is when the RBTA start to open its mouth all the time and look gasp. then I would remove the RBTA. As I mentioned when I was talking to you in chat, Maroon is the most agressive clown fish (size and tmperment), so you will need to take it slowly.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

buy a pecura ! lol sell the maroon to me ! lol


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

lol I love my maroon clowns way to much! a 3 inch gold stripe and a 1.5 inch white stripe both hosting my RBTA now. Checking for signs of stress and so far none from the RBTA. Its a good 7" across.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

u should be fine, cuz I think gold strip is the most agressive one out of all clown LOL


----------

